# Becoming a Hedgehog Welfare Society Rescue...



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I just have some questions regarding becoming a rescue for the HWS.

I know being a foster for a rescue organization usually means you provide a home for the animal and socialize, etc. them, but are given funds for vet care and food by the rescue... Would it be the same thing if I decided to be a rescue?

Just a question since I have been considering becoming a rescue for a long time, but as a student, I have limited funds..


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You can get $100 to help with vet costs up to a year after getting a rescue. (There are certain situations that would be considered a rescue, vs a rehome - like neglect or harm) 
They can also reimburse some gas and in some cases a rehome fee. Funds are limited, so they do have a maximum amount they can reimburse. 

It's made on a case by case basis. 

It's not much, but just supposed to help out. One thing I considered before becoming a rescue was if I was willing to spend my own time & money, without reimbursement to help a hedgie in need - and how much I was willing to spend. 

At the same time, if there is a desperate situation, there is always a way.

I hope that helps a little!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

When I became a rescue I did it knowing I would have to pay for vet care etc, I just felt it was my responsibility to do so. So far every rescue I've taken in has either ended up with an oral tumour, or WHS so I've spent quite a bit on vet costs. As far as I know the HWS doesn't provide or pay for food for rescues, they will pay up to $100 in vet costs but only for the first 6 months the rescue is with you. They do have rescue packages they send out upon request with a hedgiehat or bag and some treats etc, one per rescued hedgie.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

so what is the point of having an umbrella org? (for instance in canine breed rescues the umbrella orgs highly support their base rescues financially and with fundraisers/marketing) Of course the individual base rescues independently support themselves thru their own fundraisers but if needed the umbrella org covers them)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm with Nikki and PJM. I didn't become a rescue expecting to be paid for anything involving the rescues. In my 7 years of rescue and 70+ rescues/rehomes taken in, I have never requested funding nor even the care package. 

Personally, I don't think anyone with a very tight budget that would need to depend on reimbursement should become a rescue because even though they are there to help with vet bills, you have to have to have the money up front and it can take up to a couple of months for the reimbursement to come through and as PJM has mentioned, all funding requests are on a case by case basis.

The $50 or $100 they reimburse is often just a drop in the bucket. Right now it's $100 up to 6 months, but at times it has been $50 and I believe only 3 months and that is per hedgehog. 

Of course if someone has a credit card for emergency only use, then that would work for vet bills as long as they could pay the credit card back. 

You don't have to be a HWS rescue to help hedgehogs in need. Montreal and area regularly has hedgehogs needing help and I can start funneling some to you.  

The HWS covers all of Canada and the US and I think around 70 rescues. As a totally donation and volunteer based organization, they can't possibly fully support everyone. The amount they are able to help with varies depending on the number of requests they get and how much the take in in donations. Being donation funded, the more generous people are, the more hedgehogs can be helped. So, anyone who wants to help hedgehogs in need can donate to HWS.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Do they expect quarterly reports like the IHA apparently requires? (I find this really odd considering they simply provide membership by way of 3 page application and what seems to be no benefit of doing so other than a newsletter) Here in Canada anyone can become a rescue society / get non profit status provincially or become a charity.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

$100 is too pesky to even ask for.  

the benefit of having this kind of umbrella is that people actually come across your contact info and get in touch with you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm an IHA rescue and have never sent in any reports nor have I been asked for any. The IHA does or I should say did, have a more involved approval process for being a rescue including a veterinary reference which I highly agree with. 

I'm not sure that becoming a rescue or getting non profit status in Canada is quite as easy as it sounds, at least not in Ontario. I know of a couple quite large rescue organization that are still working on the approval process.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

IHA states on their site that quarterly reports are required...guess they don't keep track then of what the approved rescues are actually doing?

I have helped with non profit status and national charity registrations for different orgs in most provinces (including a north america wide canine rescue requiring status in each individual state they had a rep in plus Canada ) and seriously anyone who can read can do it. Provinces differ in what they require slightly for provincial non profit society registration (and fees) but the basics are a few directors, name of org, bylaws/constitution and a bit of paperwork. Not really a big deal. Canadian charity status is much the same except the paperwork is about an inch thick. The only real issue/most hold ups in doing so is getting directors to agree on what wording to put in the paperwork then the approval wait :lol: (one of the Alberta associations I am a director of has been working on mere wording for 4 mths ha) nothing to do with the process just the people. Filling out the paperwork is the easy part.

Charity village provides a ton of info, part way down links to the specifics for each province...

http://www.charityvillage.com/cv/guides/guide4.asp

The only real benefit to becoming an actual registered charity in Canada vs a non profit society is the ability to provide tax receipts for donations.

There are even services like this one that will do it for you:

http://www.ontariobusinesscentral.ca/forms/non-profit-incorporation.asp


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies  You have all been very helpful!

If I had the money to take in hedgies with medical problems, I really would... but like I've mentioned I am a student, so I am very tight on my funds... I don't think I could help rescue hedgies because of my funds, unfortunately. If there was any way I could foster for a rescue and help with socializing shy hedgehogs, I'd jump right in... but I am definitely not prepared to take on more than Kashi and my cats in terms of medical bills (if something does happen).

Perhaps I can look into fostering for other organizations here in Montreal who may help out with the vet costs, etc. but for now, it seems like it won't be possible for me to help T-T


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I will contact a friend in Montreal who is involved in rescues and tell him you are willing to foster and socialize but can't afford vet bills. Often there are hedgehogs that just need a stopping point between homes. 

Are you able to quarantine in a separate room so you don't risk anything passing to Kashi? While it's great to take in fosters, you don't want to risk Kashi's health.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a coffee table in my foyer which has absolutely nothing on it... I could set up one of my old cages on it for the foster hog ^_^ So he/she would be in a separate room from Kashi 

I would absolutely love to help in any way that I can! ^_^


----------

